# What is the best methog to remove silicone



## user2090

What is your preferred method for removing silicone from the surface of a fiberglass tub or shower? 

Can you get it down to no residual?


----------



## easttexasplumb

Mr. Clean magic eracers work like...well um magic.


----------



## plbgbiz

Indie said:


> ...Can you get it down to no residual?


Absolutely!

Test a small area with Xylene. It will definitely cut the silicone. You just want to be sure it doesn't dull the finish of the fiberglass.

A safer route is mineral spirits. Not quite as effortless but the results are just as good. cleanup the mineral spirits with alcohol. 

When finished, if you really want to be snazzy, polish the walls of the fiberglass unit with Gel Gloss.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING

Torch. Wait till it turns black and then scrub it really good till the shine comes back.


----------



## plumber666

Heatgun?


----------



## greenscoutII

Sillicone is a nasty mess.....

The worst part is it won't stick to itself nor will it allow anything else to stick if any residue is left.

I've used plastic knives from Wendy's to do the scraping and clear primer applied sparingly to a tightly folded rag to remove the residue.

It works, but there has to be a better way.......


----------



## user2090

easttexasplumb said:


> Mr. Clean magic eracers work like...well um magic.


How long does it take you to clean silicone off with Magic erasers?


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL

Indie said:


> How long does it take you to clean silicone off with Magic erasers?


*The besy way to remove silicone is not get it where you don't want it in the first place. Silicone is quickly removed with a rag or paper towel within seconds of being applied. A trip to the truck to get rag or such is enough time to start the cure, then it's too late. In the case of recaulking bath tubs which plumbers do. Mask off the tub/shower surface and the tile surface with blue painters tape. Leave about 1/4" gap, install the silicone then work it back and forth with a clean finger -- finally strike with a tool [I use a 5/8" hardwod dowel shaped to a radius], **all excess goes onto the making tape which you remove immediately at a right angle pull [ have garbage bag ready] and paper towel to wipe striking tool. *

*Done properly joint will last for years and not grow mildew. *


----------



## user2090

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> *The besy way to remove silicone is not get it where you don't want it in the first place. Silicone is quickly removed with a rag or paper towel within seconds of being applied. A trip to the truck to get rag or such is enough time to start the cure, then it's too late. In the case of recaulking bath tubs which plumbers do. Mask off the tub/shower surface and the tile surface with blue painters tape. Leave about 1/4" gap, install the silicone then work it back and forth with a clean finger -- finally strike with a tool [I use a 5/8" hardwod dowel shaped to a radius], **all excess goes onto the making tape which you remove immediately at a right angle pull [ have garbage bag ready] and paper towel to wipe striking tool. *
> 
> *Done properly joint will last for years and not grow mildew. *



Thanks for the tips. I have been meaning to use blue tape, but forget. 

What I had yesterday was removing a old shower door, and that is where the silicone was. Old, mildewed nasty, and a complete PITA to clean up. I had my help work it with a 1/1/2 drywall knife, windex and time. I should have had some goo gone, or those magic erase pads ETP mentioned. 

I am looking for the best, and quickest method to remove old silicone off a fiberglass tub surface.


----------



## plbgbiz

Indie said:


> ...I am looking for the best, and quickest method to remove old silicone off a fiberglass tub surface.


The mineral spirits and plastic putty knife will do the trick nicely on the fiberglass. I would use a paper towel and xylene on the door frame.

These will both be better than goo gone. Been there done that.


----------



## PeckPlumbing

Last sink I installed, I accidently left a blob of silicone on the edge of the sink, didnt see it until I was cleaning up.. Took a good 20 minutes to remove. I tried using my 'greased lightening' cleaner, and those damn magic erasers.. didn't work so well, but I did manage to get it off. 

I also stopped carrying goo gone because it doesnt work on half of the stuff. Doesnt even take off ABS glue. Thanks for the mineral spirits tip! 

Using a torch really seems scary on fiberglass IMO.


----------



## plumb nutz

I've never had an issue with that citrus Goo gone, after ripping as much slicone out as possible, I dump that stuff on and let it sit for 10 minutes...

All comes up and it don't smell to bad or get your head messed up...


----------



## DesertOkie

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> Torch. Wait till it turns black and then scrub it really good till the shine comes back.


This is what I use at work, maybe a little over kill but it's smaller than what I use on urinals that have been grouted in.


----------



## Redwood

Hmm I haven't had this problem with "Plumbers Putty" :whistling2:


----------



## user2090

Redwood said:


> Hmm I haven't had this problem with "Plumbers Putty" :whistling2:



You use plumbers putty to install shower doors? 

That is one mean trick. 

I use putty on all my drain now. Ever since I made the switch to my own, I figured I would give it a try, and it is so much better. I like the idea I can walk out to my van and come back and finish the drain without the silicone setting up.


----------



## U666A

Anyone ever tried acetone? I'm sure it would work, but not so sure as to what it would do to the f/g.

Ever tried to remove tapecoat from copper pipe? Next to impossible! The only thing I found after trying for days was, like stated, PVC primer. That stuff is STICKY!


----------



## Plumber Jim

U666A said:


> Anyone ever tried acetone? I'm sure it would work, but not so sure as to what it would do to the f/g.
> 
> Ever tried to remove tapecoat from copper pipe? Next to impossible! The only thing I found after trying for days was, like stated, PVC primer. That stuff is STICKY!


when you say tapecoat, do you mean the leftover glue from tape or a sticker? I just hit it with the torch then whipe it of and clean the pipe as usual.


----------



## U666A

Plumber Jim said:


> when you say tapecoat, do you mean the leftover glue from tape or a sticker? I just hit it with the torch then whipe it of and clean the pipe as usual.


No. It's a sealing tape we used it on a job for copper pump discharge lines (3") to be cast in concrete.

http://www.tapecoat.com/other_pages/moldablesealant.html


----------



## 422 plumber

U666A said:


> Anyone ever tried acetone? I'm sure it would work, but not so sure as to what it would do to the f/g.
> 
> Ever tried to remove tapecoat from copper pipe? Next to impossible! The only thing I found after trying for days was, like stated, PVC primer. That stuff is STICKY!


tapecoat can be used instead of doublesided mastic under a roof flashing!


----------



## Redwood

Indie said:


> You use plumbers putty to install shower doors?
> 
> That is one mean trick.


What makes you think I was talking to you.... :whistling2:



PeckPlumbing said:


> Last sink I installed, I accidently left a blob of silicone on the edge of the sink, didnt see it until I was cleaning up.. Took a good 20 minutes to remove. I tried using my 'greased lightening' cleaner, and those damn magic erasers.. didn't work so well, but I did manage to get it off.


----------



## user2090

Redwood said:


> What makes you think I was talking to you.... :whistling2:



Its a mental condition that makes me think everyone is talking to me or about me. I think its called being self-centered. :laughing:

I see your :whistling2:
and raise you a:whistling2:


----------



## ToUtahNow

Wow, I thought we were on a plastic surgery forum for a minute.

Mark


----------



## Redwood

http://www.rpm-technology.com/Poly-Gone.htm

http://www.rpm-technology.com/Digesil/Digesil.htm

http://www.ellsworth.com/display/di...or PDFs/Dynaloy/Silicone_Removal_Solvents.pdf


----------



## Redwood

Indie said:


> *Its a mental condition that makes me think everyone is talking to me or about me.* I think its called being self-centered. :laughing:


We are...


----------



## user2090

Redwood said:


> We are...



As if I would ever be so important. :laughing:

I might be delusional, but not that delusional. :no:


----------



## Master Mark

*silicone removal for retards...*

the absolute best way to remove silicone...

go get one of those window cleaner kind of tools that
holds a razor blade in it... they use them to clean paint spray off windows...

just use it the same way on the tile or fiberglass.. 
it will literally cut and clean the silicone down to almost nothing left.. then use paint thinner to get what is left...


----------



## U666A

Try to behave... Try to behave... Try to behave


----------



## Mxz--700

Nothing beats denatured alcohol . Jim


----------



## Redwood

Mxz--700 said:


> Nothing beats denatured alcohol . Jim


Check This Link Out...
http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/why-post-intro-11368/


----------

